# LOOKING FOR  SINGLE  FEMALE WITH RV.



## MEETLAAF (May 31, 2009)

LOOKING FOR FEMALE WITH RV. I am a scottish male 57 going on 35!!!would like to tour/travel USA fulltime[the UK weather is sooooo bad] would also consider workamping/ caretaking which mostly want couples, i am an entertainer but would like to try new things/lifestyle.I dont smoke or drink [or take drugs] i am honest and genuine looking for female partner to share expenses and hopefully our lives together. email me at .......... ... tommy-taylor@live.co.uk


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 31, 2009)

Re: LOOKING FOR  SINGLE  FEMALE WITH RV.

Oh, boy.


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (Jun 1, 2009)

Re: LOOKING FOR  SINGLE  FEMALE WITH RV.

You may want to start drinking if your trying to find a female on an RV website. :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 1, 2009)

Re: LOOKING FOR  SINGLE  FEMALE WITH RV.

That was a great laugh.     :laugh:


----------



## Domingo (Jun 2, 2009)

Re: LOOKING FOR  SINGLE  FEMALE WITH RV.

WHAT?   :question:


----------



## big bilko (Jun 2, 2009)

RE: LOOKING FOR  SINGLE  FEMALE WITH RV.

I am also looking for a single female with boat and motor She also will need to know how to clean and cook fish.  Please send photo of boat and motor. :laugh:     :bleh:  :kiss:     Regards Big Bilko


----------



## brodavid (Jun 2, 2009)

Re: LOOKING FOR  SINGLE  FEMALE WITH RV.

as Tex says "OH BOY"


----------



## *scooter* (Jun 2, 2009)

Re: LOOKING FOR  SINGLE  FEMALE WITH RV.

LOL


----------



## msjackie (Jun 2, 2009)

Re: LOOKING FOR  SINGLE  FEMALE WITH RV.

sorry I am Taken


----------



## dalebear (Aug 29, 2009)

Re: LOOKING FOR  SINGLE  FEMALE WITH RV.

Should have said old fart looking for a sugar mom and with his blue pill he feels 35 again.   I dont smoke , drink or take drugs because doctor said not too.  Well just the 16 pills the doctor said I need to take a day.    Please get me out of my country before the ex wife and kids find me.  People lie about their ages so 57 add maybe 10 years.   Wounder if he ever got a offer?


----------



## denforent (Oct 5, 2009)

Re: LOOKING FOR  SINGLE  FEMALE WITH RV.

I'm a 64 year old entertainer (been doing it professionally for 30 years) and I need more audiences!  I travel with a full karaoke show, complete DJ package and can play guitar and sing doing what I call a Jimmy Buffett/50's/Country/Rock n Roll show.  I'll entertain at your campsite, resort, motel, hotel, business location or resident.  I have one of the best sound systems on the planet - Have Music Will Travel.  Currently located in FL.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Re: LOOKING FOR  SINGLE  FEMALE WITH RV.

oh boy here we go again 
 :dead:  :dead:  :dead:


----------



## try2findus (Oct 7, 2009)

Re: LOOKING FOR  SINGLE  FEMALE WITH RV.

This post has me laughing as I hold for AT&T.  Good thing, I have been on hold a while and was NOT laughing...


----------

